

Ask HN: Can we safely not accept faxes? - jawns

Have we finally reached a point where the number of people with access to scanners and email is great enough for a business to justify not accepting faxes?
======
ericlenington
The problem with this is that there is a wide range of technical
sophistication "out there". You may have a scanner and find it a "no brainer"
to scan and email paper originals, but don't make the mistake that everyone
falls into this category. Fax (as a stand-alone device) will eventually go
away, but it will be around for many years to come. For many, the ease and
convenience (and decidedly "low tech" requirements) of a fax machine is just
too appealing. As to how this relates to your decision, get a low-cost
Internet Fax account. If you prefer to scan and email, you can do this, while
still providing a way for those who wish to fax to do so (and you get the fax
as a PDF file in your email). It also gives you the option to scan and fax,
when you encounter someone who can't or doesn't want to receive your scan via
email.

------
forgotAgain
Depends on your clientele. If they want to use one then you need to have one.
I wouldn't make you're not having a fax machine a barrier to your customers.
You can get multi-function printers pretty cheap these days so there isn't
much of a cost.

The above being said there is no reason you need to advertise the fact that
you accept them. Just be able to say yes if someone asks.

